# 1954 McCulloch 99 Chain Saw - 2 man, 9ft long



## HDRock (May 28, 2013)

1954 McCulloch 99 Chain Saw - $500 (Warren)


http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/atq/3811722393.html


1954 McCulloch 99 2 man chain saw, measures 9ft. handle to handle. Has a 6ft bar, needs some tlc. Only serious inquiries please. $500.00 or best offer


----------



## Thistle (May 28, 2013)

Oh my...........................

Back then McCullloch hadnt yet perfected their smaller saws with the 'all-position' carburetor, larger saws wouldnt run properly when used in felling position.So gear drive saws had that transmission on a swivel so it could be used either way.


9.82 cubic inch,161cc powerhead only weight 51 pounds.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...09deb093d8c9ebff88256b000059fe8e?OpenDocument


----------



## HDRock (May 28, 2013)

Year Introduced : January 1954, One month before I was born


----------



## simple.serf (May 29, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Oh my...........................
> 
> Back then McCullloch hadnt yet perfected their smaller saws with the 'all-position' carburetor, larger saws wouldnt run properly when used in felling position.So gear drive saws had that transmission on a swivel so it could be used either way.
> 
> ...


 
My Homelite is set up with a carburetor on a swivel to achieve the same thing.

I'm half tempted to buy it....


----------



## Jags (May 29, 2013)

161 cc's.


----------



## simple.serf (May 30, 2013)

There's no replacement for displacement!


----------



## MasterMech (May 30, 2013)

simple.serf said:


> There's no replacement for displacement!


Forced induction?


----------



## Ashful (May 30, 2013)

Roots-blown lawn tractor!


----------



## MasterMech (May 30, 2013)

Joful said:


> Roots-blown lawn tractor!


Personally I like the leaf-blower supercharger but hey.....


----------



## curtis (May 30, 2013)

Is the saw yours? OR just an add you found?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 30, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Oh my...........................
> 
> Back then McCullloch hadnt yet perfected their smaller saws with the 'all-position' carburetor, larger saws wouldnt run properly when used in felling position.So gear drive saws had that transmission on a swivel so it could be used either way.
> 
> ...


 
Oh ya. Those old McCulloch saws had a tendency to wear you out before the end of the day....


----------



## wishlist (May 30, 2013)

Wow!  I just seen on the American Restoration show they rebuilt one of these. Chrome bar and the works!  It was painted red which was confusing as I thought those old saws were all yellow?  

What do you think Dennis, you on one end me on the other and we could clear that ash of yours in no time!  :D


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 30, 2013)

Hey, we have one area we could cut several at the same time! Might be fun.


----------



## HDRock (May 30, 2013)

curtis said:


> Is the saw yours? OR just an add you found?


 
Just an add I found, saw is in Warren ,Mi


----------

